
Technology is transforming what happens when a child goes to school (2017) - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2017/07/22/technology-is-transforming-what-happens-when-a-child-goes-to-school
======
HNKingpin
I always hate reading about things like these because it reminds me of how
shitty school is. But AI or other technology is not the solution. The child
can just learn by itself naturally. I mean, we stick children for so many
years in a cage so they can learn to write down stuff they don't care about
and will never remember. How insane.

